# 92 Gallon Corner Tank Stand and Canopy



## bigd1634 (May 20, 2008)

I am in the process of buying a new 92 gallon corner tank. I am not getting the stand and canopy for it because it would double the price of the tank. I am going to build my own but I was wondering has anyone built a bow front corner stand or canopy? I don't see it to be much different then a normal stand but the front bow is where it will get trickey. I was thinking about thin plywood on the front so if will flex around the curve. I was thinking about 2 or 3 doors on the front of the stand and 2 on the canopy so there would be less plywood that has to be curved. For the doors I was thinking some acrylic heated and curved to the shape of the front of the stand and then ruff up the inside of the acylic so they are not clear. How does this sound to everyone.

Donald


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

wouldn't the doors make it more angled than round?


----------



## bigd1634 (May 20, 2008)

I am going to bend the acrylic doors with some heat so they are shaped like the curved stand and canopy.


----------

